# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Erdoğan'ı Atatürk'ten çok

## atoybil

ERDOĞANğI ATATüRKğTEN üOK SEVİYORUM!ğ 

Avusturyağnın Lüksemburg Büyükelçisi Walter Hagg, Lüksemburgğda düzenlenen ğTürkiye ğ Avrupa Birliğiğnin yeni üyesi mi?ğ konulu konferansta *Kemalizmğin ğçağdışığ olduğunu ve demokrasi ile bağdaşmadığını savundu.*  

Amerikan Katolik Kutsal Kalp üniversitesi (Sacred Heart University) ile Lüksemburg Ticaret Odasının ortaklaşa düzenlediği konferansğta Avrupa Yatırım Bankası (EIB) şef Ekonomisti Alfred Steinherr, Avrupa Politika üalışmaları Merkezi (CEPS) Araştırma Görevlisi Senem Aydın ve Avusturya Lüksemburg Büyükelçisi Walter Hagg konuşmacı olarak katıldılar. 

20 Ocak 2005 tarihinde Lüksemburg Ticaret Odası konferans salonunda gerçekleştirilen konferansta ilk konuşmacı olan Steinherr, ğHer kulübün kuralları olduğu gibi, AB kulübünün de kuralları vardır. Bu kulübe katılmak için bu kuralları kabul etmek gereklidir.ğ dedi. 

Türkiyeğnin modern şehirler ve Anadolu olmak üzere iki farklı ülke olduğunu kaydeden Steinherr, Anadolu insanının eğitilmesi gerektiğini vurguladı. 

Son konuşmacı olarak mikrofonu alan Walter Hagg, ABğnin bir anlamda Kültür ve Değerler Birliği olduğunu vurgulayarak, ğAB kimliğine tam saygı bekliyoruzğ dedi. Türkiyeğnin azınlık sorunları olduğunu söyleyen Hagg, Katolik Kilisesinin Türkiye tarafından tanınması ve belli haklar elde etmesi gerektiğini savundu. 

AKP öncesi hükümeti ğKemalist Hükümetğ şeklinde isimlendiren Walter Hagg, herşeyin Erdoğan hükümeti ile daha kolay olduğunu belirtti. Türkiyeğnin ğmodern islamğ kimliğiyle AB üyesi olmasının bölgede olumlu etki yaratacağını kaydeden büyükelçi Hagg, AB tarafından konulmak istenen kalıcı kısıtlamaları da savundu. 

Dinleyiciler arasında bulunan bazı fanatik Yunanlıların 17 Aralıkğta Kıbrıs Rum kesiminin Türk hükümeti tarafından Kıbrıs devleti olarak tanındığını kaydederek, Türk katılımcı Senem Aydınğa, hava sahası ihlalleri hususunda sorular yöneltmesi üzerine gerginleşen ortamda, bir Türk dinleyici Walter Haggğa sorular yöneltti. 

Walter Haggğa ğAB değerlerinin Yahudi-Hıristiyan değerleri olup olmadığını, ğKemalist Hükümetğ terimiyle neyi kastettiğini soran Türk dinleyici, ğModern İslamğ tabirini hangi anlamda kullandığını izah etmesini istedi. 

AB değerlerinin Yahudi-Hıristiyan değerleri olduğunu teyit eden Hagg, ğbu değerlere ve ABğnin kültürel kimliğine saygı bekliyoruzğ, dedi. Kemalizmğin pek demokratik olmadığını, eskide kaldığını ifade eden Hagg, ğTayyip Erdoğanğı Kemal Atatürkğten daha fazla seviyorumğ dedi. 

Bunun üzerine aynı Türk dinleyici ğYunanistanğın İskeçe Türk Derneğini, Türk adından dolayı kapatmasını ve Türk adıyla faaliyette bulunmanın mahkemece yasaklanmasını, hangi demokrasi ile bağdaştırıyorsunuz?ğ şeklinde bir soru yöneltti. 

Soruyu ğkonuyu bilmiyorumğ şeklinde geçiştiren Hagg, ğmodern islamğ tanımlamasının ne anlama geldiğini de açıklamaktan kaçındı. 

Bu arada Yunanlı bazı fanatik izleyiciler Lozan Anlaşmasına göre Yunanistanğda Türk azınlık bulunmadığını söyleyince, aynı Türk izleyici ğDeminden beri bahsettiğiniz ğKürt Azınlıkğ hangi Lozan Anlaşmasında yazıyor?ğ ifadelerini kullanarak cevap istedi. 

Türk-Yunan sorunlarının farklı platformlarda çözülmesi gerektiğini vurgulayan Steinherr ve Hagg konuyu değiştirerek, konferansı kapattılar. 

Haber: Bayram Ankaralı 20 Ocak 2005, Lüksemburg

----------

